# Pregnancy - Sore Boob Question



## fantesia28 (Jun 20, 2006)

Okay, I am not pregnant, but I can't seem to remember how my sore boobs started when I was preggo before... just remember that they were sore early!









Anyways, I am curious if you would tell me how your sore boobs started. I am experiencing soreness on the outer sides of my boobs and under my arms which I thought was a little strange.







:

So, when you started getting sore boobs, was it your nipples the outsides, under your arms, entire boobs, etc.?

I am sure I am trying to hope that this is a preggo symptom, but I would love to get your feedback anyways!!

thanks!!


----------



## Ubelle (Nov 3, 2006)

Hmmm Mine started about 15 dpo and it was an all over sore - I am pretty sure it started out just PMS sore, just later than normal and then quickly got to the don't touch, no sleeping on the stomche sore. Probably in three days.

I don't remember one area being worse than another, but then again when I was PMS sore it was always an all over achiness.


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

Mine always hurt more on the sides and the top. Like if I pushed in on the sides of my boobs it was he!!. Then it spread all over. To the point where I had to hold them when I was walking down the stairs and I couldn't face the shower because the spray was killing me.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

With dd1, my breasts were very early on, I noticed it about a week before AF was due. It was mainly the sides that hurt, it killed me when I'd brush my arms against the side of them. The water from the shower hurt as well.

With dd2 it was my nipples that were sore.


----------



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

Yeah it can be different with each pregnancy. First off I ALWAYS get sore boobs the day after I ovulate until I start AF. So I can't really use sore boobs as a pregnancy symptom. However with ds my nipples were SO sensitive which never happens and that was my first sign that I was pregnant. With this pregnancy I kept waiting for the sore nipples and never got them but my breasts got waaaay more sore than they usually do before AF.


----------



## Fujiko (Nov 11, 2006)

I was not actively TTC (kind of a "if-it's-meant-to-be" sortofa mindset), so I wasn't wondering if I was preg at the time. But every once in awhile my nipples would just be so sensitive! Like, if I brushed up against them. I was all like, "WHY DO MY NIPPLES HURT????" and my poor DH was like, "I bet you're pregnant!!!" The other parts of my breasts didn't start aching until much, much later.


----------



## fantesia28 (Jun 20, 2006)

Thank you so much for your feedback!!!









Since we are not actively TTC, I don't want to get my hopes up that something could be happening - it's probably just the normal pre AF sore boobs, but it kind of seems different. My hubby really doesn't want any more babies - but, I do!! I am not sure how he would take the news if I happened to be preggo since we just recently had the I don't think I want anymore babies conversation.







:

It is strange how they started hurting under my armpits and now are more sore everywhere... but the sides are definitely sorer... I usually don't start getting sore bb's until closer to AF, but have gotten them before slightly around 5 or 6 days post O. This month was kind of weird because I am totally sure if I O'd last weekend or Monday night/Tuesday morning. I thought I had before Monday because my CM was not overly fertile, but then Monday evening I started getting the O type pains, so who knows... we did bd Monday evening, BUT he withdrew, so I doubt I am... but it's always fun to hope I am. The bad thing is when AF shows it's kind of depressing!!









Thanks again and congrats to everyone on their pregnancies!!


----------

